
Japan’s startup ecosystem gets lift from Silicon Valley’s Hiroshi Menjo - gillygize
http://beaconreports.net/japans-startup-ecosystem-gets-lift-from-silicon-valleys-hiroshi-menjo/
======
TrilliumCEO
Excellent article and fabulous news that some people are trying to fix the
broken venture environment of Japan. As an IoT and automotive cybersecurity
start-up, this is very encouraging development.

------
Sammy_K
Great read. "T" of IoT is where Japan still has strength. Cannot be a better
timing to launch an IoT venture fund in Japan.

------
gpj
With Dave McClures 500 Startups arriving here, it's probably a good indicator
things are taking off in Japan.

Article is a good read.

------
richardsol
Building a bridge between Japan and Silicon Valley is a great idea

